# Third week in EMT School...HELP...



## sdw500 (Jan 23, 2011)

Frustrated as hell.....Read my *** off, did every text book and workbook test over and over again... Took chapters 1-6 and 11 online test with the My Brady Kit online tests over and over again. The book we are using is The Brady Pre-Hospital Emergency Care 9th Edition by Mistovich and Karren. Just took our firt test and made a 75%..... I needed an 80% to pass the test. Every question on the test was completely different than anything we studied (What's up with that). I am at Valencia Community College and was wondering if anyone knew of any online sites that were good preps for chapter tests. Some of the iphone apps I downloaded were :censored::censored::censored::censored: and I can't find any good sites with chapter test preps for the edition we are using...........
Thanks


----------



## twnshpfireman3417 (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you tried talking to the teacher, even though you think every question is differnet then what you study, what is most likely happing is the teacher is stating the question in away you haven't thought about it. I know my first test in emt and paramedic i did poorly on till i learned the way the teacher writes his questions. Talk to the teacher and see if he can't help you figure out a better way to study.


----------



## Joedaddy1120 (Jan 23, 2011)

Try www.emtb.com Its a free site an has chapter tests.


----------



## sdw500 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info..... I have a meeting with the instructor on Tuesday....
I will try EMT-b.com.....
Thanks again


----------



## Icenine (Jan 23, 2011)

You are not alone.

The problem isn't likely with having different questions.  Typically the problem is the wording.

EMS tests are a different breed.  You have to pay attention to the wording, which of these "is" vs "is not" is a stopping point.

When the question is asking how would you handle x situation.  Get out of your head and think about what the book would say is the right answer.

If you read the question and an answer pops into your head before you read the options, and your answer is an option.  Choose it.

Usually 2 answers make no sense and 2 are close.  Always choose the MOST appropriate one.  If the question is about what would you do next, the answers is most likely ABC's.

Take your time, learn how your tests are written, answer wisely.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 23, 2011)

I always felt that if I overnight the question I would get it wrong. Remember these are standardized tests, not much critical thinking or problem solving required.  Read the question twice, then consider each answer, even of A seems like the right one, read B C and D, then read the question again. Don't overthink it, pick the MOST CORRECT and move on.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 23, 2011)

sdw500 said:


> Frustrated as hell.....Read my *** off, did every text book and workbook test over and over again... Took chapters 1-6 and 11 online test with the My Brady Kit online tests over and over again. The book we are using is The Brady Pre-Hospital Emergency Care 9th Edition by Mistovich and Karren. Just took our firt test and made a 75%..... I needed an 80% to pass the test. Every question on the test was completely different than anything we studied (What's up with that). I am at Valencia Community College and was wondering if anyone knew of any online sites that were good preps for chapter tests. Some of the iphone apps I downloaded were :censored::censored::censored::censored: and I can't find any good sites with chapter test preps for the edition we are using...........
> Thanks


I'll go ahead and make the point everyone else is tiptoeing around here: Maybe you're just not cut out for EMS.


----------



## sdw500 (Jan 23, 2011)

Three weeks in and one test and that's your conclusion????
Get real dude...... I'm quite sure throughout your career you've had questions and concerns relating to your training....


----------



## medicRob (Jan 23, 2011)

sdw500 said:


> Frustrated as hell.....Read my *** off, did every text book and workbook test over and over again... Took chapters 1-6 and 11 online test with the My Brady Kit online tests over and over again. The book we are using is The Brady Pre-Hospital Emergency Care 9th Edition by Mistovich and Karren. Just took our firt test and made a 75%..... I needed an 80% to pass the test. Every question on the test was completely different than anything we studied (What's up with that). I am at Valencia Community College and was wondering if anyone knew of any online sites that were good preps for chapter tests. Some of the iphone apps I downloaded were :censored::censored::censored::censored: and I can't find any good sites with chapter test preps for the edition we are using...........
> Thanks



The same thing happened to me when I started college. I had to learn how each professor 'tested' and how they wrote their questions to know how to study for them. My A & P I and II professor liked to disarticulate structures from a model, turn them in all manner of directions, then ask you to identify not only the structure, but the type of tissue (where applicable)... needless to say, it was a nightmare, but I learned a lot, and eventually, after having bombed the first test (60), I finally got down his testing method and made it through... Now I am a graduate teaching assistant of the same course and loving it.

Hang in there, it will be worth it.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 23, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I'll go ahead and make the point everyone else is tiptoeing around here: Maybe you're just not cut out for EMS.



I don't think that is the case at all.


----------



## sdw500 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks medic Rob....... I am in A & P 1 now and doing good (thank god)..... Reading your post helps..... Thanks for your information as it is much appreciated......


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 23, 2011)

> With responses like USAFMedic45 better known as Medic (GOD)



Three things:  1.  I'm not a paramedic.  I'm a flight respiratory therapist. 
2.  I don't think I'm God.  Far from it.  In fact, I've been an atheist most of my life.
3.  Remember, you're a student.  Even the qualified basics here are above you so you should speak with some respect to everyone you interact with, even if you disagree with their assessment of your situation. 



> It's no wonder students are apprehensive about posting newbie questions on education and training



Actually, I have not noticed any hesitance.  We get plenty of basic questions about training and education.



> Remember where you came from ego maniac...



You mean as an instructor?  I'm just making the observation that students who are struggling that early in the class tend not to pass or if they do, they struggle in the clinical portion of the course.  It's not about ego.  It's simply a matter of something myself and my fellow students and instructors noted.  It might not be as comforting as someone telling you that "it'll be OK!" which is the norm for kids raised over the past 20 or so years due to helicopter parenting and other softening in child rearing but the best predictor of future performance is what someone has done in the past.  You have your own experience to rely upon but as someone who has been a classroom instructor for about 900 students (not counting the ones I teach at conferences) and have clinically precepted something like 1500 students in several medical career fields (EMS, echocardiography, respiratory therapy) , it has been my experience that students who struggle with something as simplistic as the first few chapters of the basic EMT text are at a very high risk of not passing.  Hopefully you'll be an exception to this.

No offense intended, but I just don't believe that it's a good practice to sugarcoat things.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 23, 2011)

sdw500 said:


> Frustrated as hell.....Read my *** off, did every text book and workbook test over and over again... Took chapters 1-6 and 11 online test with the My Brady Kit online tests over and over again. The book we are using is The Brady Pre-Hospital Emergency Care 9th Edition by Mistovich and Karren. Just took our firt test and made a 75%..... I needed an 80% to pass the test. Every question on the test was completely different than anything we studied (What's up with that). I am at Valencia Community College and was wondering if anyone knew of any online sites that were good preps for chapter tests. Some of the iphone apps I downloaded were :censored::censored::censored::censored: and I can't find any good sites with chapter test preps for the edition we are using...........
> Thanks



What were chapters 1-6 on? My guess from my days in EMT school would be, "Medico-legal topics such as HIPAA compliance, duty to act, what constitutes negligence, scope of practice, etc.", Am I correct in this assumption?


----------



## sdw500 (Jan 23, 2011)

usafmedic45

I understand statistically where you are coming from. With that being said I am in my late thirties and a far cry from some of the little 20 year olds in my class that sleep during lectures. I already have 17 years of vested service in the Government in environmental engineering and decided to make a change in my career before I got too old. I should have worded my initial post a little different at first however I did not know what to expect. Anyways my study and test taking skills have always proved successful so you can imagine the huge blow to the ego when I didn’t make an 80 on my first EMT test.
Do I think it is the end of the world???? NO…. I just need to figure out how EMS testing differs from other studies. I know the information on the first three weeks extremely well and care deeply about succeeding. My post was mainly directed towards learning test taking techniques within the EMS community as it has been years since I have taken tests.


----------



## sdw500 (Jan 23, 2011)

medicRob said:


> What were chapters 1-6 on? My guess from my days in EMT school would be, "Medico-legal topics such as HIPAA compliance, duty to act, what constitutes negligence, scope of practice, etc.", Am I correct in this assumption?


Hey Rob,
You are correct... There were a few more including vitals and critical thinking.... I know the information extremely well..... It appears many individuals go through this at first as I have been reading. Knowing the information extremely well is one thing.....Interpreting it through multiple choice is another..


----------



## medicRob (Jan 23, 2011)

sdw500 said:


> Hey Rob,
> You are correct... There were a few more including vitals and critical thinking.... I know the information extremely well..... It appears many individuals go through this at first as I have been reading. Knowing the information extremely well is one thing.....Interpreting it through multiple choice is another..



Send me a PM, I will help you.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 23, 2011)

> With that being said I am in my late thirties and a far cry from some of the little 20 year olds in my class that sleep during lectures. I already have 17 years of vested service in the Government in environmental engineering and decided to make a change in my career before I got too old. I should have worded my initial post a little different at first however I did not know what to expect.



That does change things a little.  Most of these sorts of posts come from folks straight out of high school (or still in high school).  My apologies for making that assumption about you. 



> Anyways my study and test taking skills have always proved successful so you can imagine the huge blow to the ego when I didn’t make an 80 on my first EMT test.



Gotcha. 



> NO…. I just need to figure out how EMS testing differs from other studies.



I have honestly not noticed any significant differences.  However, if I can help you in any other way, just ask.  I may be a pessimist but I do try to be helpful when I can.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 23, 2011)

sdw500 said:


> Frustrated as hell.....Read my *** off, did every text book and workbook test over and over again... Took chapters 1-6 and 11 online test with the My Brady Kit online tests over and over again. The book we are using is The Brady Pre-Hospital Emergency Care 9th Edition by Mistovich and Karren. Just took our firt test and made a 75%..... I needed an 80% to pass the test. Every question on the test was completely different than anything we studied (What's up with that). I am at Valencia Community College and was wondering if anyone knew of any online sites that were good preps for chapter tests. Some of the iphone apps I downloaded were :censored::censored::censored::censored: and I can't find any good sites with chapter test preps for the edition we are using...........
> Thanks



This may sound smart, but it is not intended to be.

Do you know how to study? (I have found many people who come to EMS do not)

First, read the text for the big picture. After you understand it, then go back for the details.

You cannot memorize medicine. It is too large. You must understand concepts. Many students I have seen have never taken a class out of highschool before. Sometimes you must consult other published sources and the teachers don't just tell you the answers on the test.

Don't skip over things thinking you know them. You don't. I made that mistake many times myself and always paid dearly for it in lost time going back over what I thought I knew several times trying to unlearn what I thought was right and learn what really is.

Learn one, do one, teach one. After you learn something, explain it to somebody else. Significant others, younger or older family members, etc. If you can explain it and answer questions about it, you know it. If you can only identify buzzwords when you see them, you do not.

Reading...

Do not try to power through 100 pages because you can. When you read something, take a minute or so to think about what it is you read. How does it fit into what you know already? How does it connect with other facts in the chapter. 


Test taking.

When taking a test, take your time. Read the question. Decide what it is asking. Then look at the answers... All of them.

Medical tests, especially the higher you go like to ask what is "more correct."
Take some time, think about usually the 2 or 3 distractors that could all be the right answer. Don't pick the first answer that looks right. 

Read the question and answer you chose as a sentence. Does it sound right? If it doesn't, then it is probably not the answer.

Beware "what comes next" which means something which is usually a distractor is already done.

Do the questions you know first. Then come back for the ones that you are going to think about.

Don't worry about how many you need to get right. Make sure you get the question you are working on right.

Instructors:

Some are great. Some suck. Some know how to write a test. Some do not. In academia 75% of the class should fall into the passing range. If they don't. The problem is not the student. 

Many EMS instructors have never had any formal teaching training or academic experience. Don't be taken in by war stories and think that is a good teacher. If you teacher is poor, you have to make up for it by studying extra. 

What next?

Go over your test, see what you got wrong and why. 

Any teacher not willing to let you see your mistakes is a fraud.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 23, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> This may sound smart, but it is not intended to be.
> Do you know how to study? (I have found many people who come to EMS do not)



That reminds me of a nice little resource.. 

"How to be a Successful Student"

http://www.marintrails.com/Students/


----------



## sdw500 (Jan 23, 2011)

VENEFICUS.........


GREAT.......GREAT........GREAT.....  POST

After lookng back at all of your recommendations I clearly see I was doing the opposite and my study techniques are not where they should be....

Thanks again


----------



## Martyn (Jan 23, 2011)

Icenine said:


> If you read the question and an answer pops into your head before you read the options, and your answer is an option.  Choose it.
> 
> Usually 2 answers make no sense and 2 are close.  Always choose the MOST appropriate one.  If the question is about what would you do next, the answers is most likely ABC's.
> 
> Take your time, learn how your tests are written, answer wisely.



Or to put it another way, which answer would take longer to kill a patient?


----------



## sop (Jan 25, 2011)

It is a mind thing. You have to learn how to not have an one-sided mind. Look at all things from different angles.


----------



## goodgrief (Jan 25, 2011)

This was the example given to me once about the different between a EMT/Paramedic test and a regular school test

In School, k-12 and "regular" college classes we are taught that if the teacher teaches us the 2+2 is 4, then we know the test will read something like:

 T/F is 2+2 =4 

What does 2+2 =
A.4
B.3
C.2


In emt/paramedic the question will read

If you arrive on scene and find two apples laying on the floor along with 5 oranges and a patient. The  patient informs you that he has the sqrt of 144 carrots and the product of twleve  and one pears in his pocket. You need the total amount of fruit. His BP is 130/80 RR 12 and Pulse 120. The patient says he feels like throwing up, you turn to your partner and say:

A.Start a line & get a toss bag
B. provide IV, O2 transport
C. 19
D. get a d stick, O2, call for police assistance, and put on a mask.


The answer is C, remember EMS is wading through the bull, to use the skills you have, with the information you just received
.


----------



## Martyn (Jan 25, 2011)

goodgrief said:


> If you arrive on scene and find two apples laying on the floor along with 5 oranges and a patient. The  patient informs you that he has the sqrt of 144 carrots and the product of twleve  and one pears in his pocket. You need the total amount of fruit. His BP is 130/80 RR 12 and Pulse 120. The patient says he feels like throwing up, you turn to your partner and say:
> 
> A.Start a line & get a toss bag
> B. provide IV, O2 transport
> ...



My wife reckons there should be an option E...all of the above


----------



## nemedic (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd go with option "E"-19, making sure that you are not directly in front of the pt, preferably a 45 degree angle or more. Also consider sendign the pt on a "3 day tour"


----------



## goodgrief (Jan 26, 2011)

lol 
I also thought the question was missing the obvious answer, Why does a patient have 12 carrots in his pocket, and where are we going for lunch? lol


----------



## nemedic (Jan 26, 2011)

Considering the "interesting" mental status of the guy with 12 carrots in his pocket, I'm gonna guess "just because" as the answer. Then Somehow, he will drop 1 or 2 of them, trip on said dropped carrot(s), and there will be 1 or 2 more that are lost to everything but some radiographic imaging of the abdominal/pelvic region


----------



## Jackson (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you think you could possibly be over analyzing the questions? I'm also using the Brady book and I know that the first few chapters are the intro, legal stuff but when it comes to the scenario based pt questions, don't over think them. If there's an answer that covers the ABC's then 9 times out of 10 thats the correct one.  Good luck!


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Jan 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Three things:  1.  I'm not a paramedic.  I'm a flight respiratory therapist.
> 2.  I don't think I'm God.  Far from it.  In fact, I've been an atheist most of my life.
> 3.  Remember, you're a student.  Even the qualified basics here are above you so you should speak with some respect to everyone you interact with, even if you disagree with their assessment of your situation.
> 
> ...



You are not providing any help to this thread...and promoting negative discouragement...your 2 cents will be best used for a piece of bubble gum.

And to the OP for brady I found if you register the book online and do the test's until u get them 100% then do the workbook and the ones you got wrong refer to the page and reread it till your eyes bleed....don't let anyone bring you down


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 28, 2011)

> You are not providing any help to this thread...and promoting negative discouragement...your 2 cents will be best used for a piece of bubble gum.



Its funny you should say that since the OP actually messaged me and said he didn't have a problem with me being blunt and offering to help once the situation was clarified. 



> don't let anyone bring you down


"It never rains in Southern California...."


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Jan 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Its funny you should say that since the OP actually messaged me and said he didn't have a problem with me being blunt and offering to help once the situation was clarified.
> 
> 
> "It never rains in Southern California...."



Anyways.....forum trolls will be forum trolls.....


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 28, 2011)

Callen909 said:


> Anyways.....forum trolls will be forum trolls.....


PM coming your way to avoid derailing this any further.


----------

